# Activated Charcoal -- buy it, it works.



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our horses had begun to act strange -- wobbly on their feet, lethargic, just not the cheery chaps they usually are. We found berries in their hay and realized they were suffering from Nightshade poisoning. Thanks to the goat spot we had activated charcoal in case anything happened to the goats -- so we gave it to the horses instead.

The next day, they were almost completely back to normal, and by now we are back to giving lessons and they're back to their cheery selves. We're keeping a close eye on the hay and picking through it for more berries.

So, here's one happy customer


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy smokes ! Glad you noticed this and acted on it so quickly !!
I had bought the activated charcoal last time Tricky was sick just because it was in the back of mind ,not something I was told to get , but something I knew should be on hand. I still have it , ready if needed in a pinch. 
Im happy to hear your horses are recovering well. That must have been a really horrible scare for you and your family. :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We were very scared, but at least once we figured out what it was we knew what to do. God is good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is great that your horses are ok. Good thing you had the charcoal on hand. Nice to know that it really does work! You keep some things on hand and hope you never have to use it but sometimes you don't know if what you have even works or works well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Woodhaven!! 

Did you administer with one of those guns or no? Gotta order one. 
Have the A Charc on hand but no real way to get it down them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I mixed it in with their beet pulp -- we added some brown sugar so they didn't taste it. The horse dosage is pretty huge and it was hard to get out of the tube, so mixing it in was our best bet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep that recipe written down somewhere WHF , you never know when someone will need it.
Maybe it can be a sticky somewhere here on the forum ?
( I don't even know what a sticky is , lol , but I know is recipe should be saved somewhere so anybody can access it , just in case they have the same experience with their horses/ goats ...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She couls write about it and submit it as an article> It would be the first one on the new forum software.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I might do that


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I always have activated charcoal around. I didn't think about having it for the goats but I keep it around for bee/wasp stings. I am somewhat allergic to wasp stings. When I get stung I swell up terribly. I break open a charcoal cap immediately and make a paste to put over the sting. It helps with the swelling and the itching. I even carry it in my purse, and have had occasion to use it on others who get stung !


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I am familiar with the uses of activated charcoal, but have no idea where to buy it? What type of store carried it or should I just order online?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We ordered online.


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

What form is it in?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gell. A very thick gell at that.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Way to go! You were in top of things! We had goats with azalea poisoning years ago, and I haven't been without it since! I know it saved their lives. You just never know when you'll need it! I buy it from the vet. Mine is called Toxi-Ban, seems like the goats don't really mind the taste.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think our goats would have a problem taking it because we deworm them herbally -- we turn the mixture into a liquid with molasses and it is very much a happy treat time :laugh: So every time we go to drench them they're like "YUM!" :laugh:


----------

